# OMG, he just ate a WOODEN SPOON....



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

I want to stab myself for leaving it in reach on the countertop. I walked into the kitchen to find my sweet Jackson cuddling a half-eaten WOODEN SPOON. I can only imagine this will rip through his bowels on the way out....  

Obviously I will be calling our vet in the morning, but in the meantime, should I induce vomiting?? What can I do for him??

I am sick to my stomach about this; we are so careful about grapes, chocolate, everything. I always cringe when I read about a horrible dog mom who lets her dog get into something dangerous. And now I've done this!!  He's so happy and cute right now, and cocking his head in curiosity as to why Mommy is so upset. As I look into his sweet face, I'm terrified this is going to kill him......


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

MrsJohnnyG ,
If your dog just chewed up part of a wooden spoon it will probably just go right through , or , your dog could throw up the chewed wood. My outside hounds eat a steady diet of wood branches that will fall from the trees and grass everyday. The only time that I removed wood from their reach was some cut firewood that was in the back when the yard was fenced b/c cause it was the type of wood that came off in sharp splinters when chewed. Your hardwood spoon is probably chewed very well and will pass right on through. If by morning everything is normal with your dogs I would just keep an eye on them and of course it never hurts to call the Vet.

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

I agree with oldhounddog, don't worry too much !!!


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a great point, oldhounddog... thank you. We do live on a very wooded property so I'm sure they've chewed and eaten sticks and whatnot before. The spoon is basically missing more than half of the spoon part as though it was cleanly ripped off. I don't see bite/chew marks on what remains. So, my fear is that he may have swallowed that whole. Praying that he did chew it (although I doubt it because it happened so quickly).


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Just to let anyone reading this know... everything I've found online says to take the pup to the vet if there's lethargy, loss of appetite, or other alarming behavior but that otherwise there's probably no need to take them in. (I will be calling the vet anyway.)

I can't just sit by and wait for my dog to possibly suffer, so here's what I've done:

- Got him to drink a big glass of water (I figure the softer the wood is, the easier and more safely it'll pass through) 

- I found online the suggestion to feed a can of cheap dog food with Metamucil in it, which apparently grants easier passage to a wooden spoon (wow, you'd be surprised how many dogs have done this). We had a can of Organix chicken and rice dog food. I didn't have Metamucil so I looked up food alternatives, and I ended up mixing up the Organix with some packaged whole wheat bread crumbs that I let soak in water for a minute. I mixed all of it up with a teaspoon of olive oil (supposedly acts as a laxative, but again, I figured it could only help the wood-in-the-stomach situation and possibly lubricate it a bit).

- I finished off by giving him a couple of tablespoons of canned pumpkin (another online suggestion for the swallowed-a-wooden-spoon problem). I will give him more canned pumpkin tomorrow night.

It's 4am here and I've been up all night (and we have a newborn baby who will need me soon), so I'm going to get some sleep and keep a close eye on him in the morning and see what the vet says. Even if what all I gave him doesn't do much of anything, I'm glad I did it, because I'd never be able to sleep if I hadn't done a thing for him! Thanks for your kind replies. I'll update but am hoping you're right, that he'll be perfectly fine. Thank you again.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

It's now evening; how is your dog?


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I believe there used to be a whole show on the crazy things dogs ate. One persons dog ate a metal spoon, and it was just sitting inside the dog's stomach.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Update (which I've tried to post twice earlier today, but I kept accidentally clicking "reply to thread" which deleted my reply):

Wellllp, Jackson is just fine. And so is my toe, after hitting... the broken-off half of the wooden spoon this afternoon (cleanly broken off and very clearly never swallowed).

I had scoped the entire kitchen and breakfast room floor desperately hoping to find it when this happened, and it was nowhere to be found! 

Ah well... it was worth the extra few hours of lack of sleep last night to do what I could for my Jackson just in case he had swallowed it like I was sure he did. And he enjoyed the rare middle-of-the-night treat, too... so, all's well that ends well!! (And you can be sure I will never again make the mistake of leaving a wooden spoon on the counter!!) Thanks again for the replies and support!


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

MrsJohnnyG ,

Glad to hear that your dog is fine and you found the wooden spoon part.

Take care of that toe.

oldhounddod


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad all is well .... frightening experience!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

OMG how scary!!! Glad he is ok.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad he's doing well! Hobbes once ate my bamboo knitting needles and I worried about it just like you did - but it all passed through him, no problem.


----------

